# S&P 500 & NASDAQ Historical Data?



## shezian (3 June 2014)

HI
I was wondering if anyone knows where l can get historical charting data with indicators, going back at leasat 20 years on s&p500 and Nasdaq?  Would like to perform some technical back testing but am unable to find a platform where l can perform this. I can easily get it on the forex but can't seem to find anything reliable on the US and Aussie stocks. Thanks


----------



## shezian (6 June 2014)

shezian said:


> HI
> I was wondering if anyone knows where l can get historical charting data with indicators, going back at leasat 20 years on s&p500 and Nasdaq?  Would like to perform some technical back testing but am unable to find a platform where l can perform this. I can easily get it on the forex but can't seem to find anything reliable on the US and Aussie stocks. Thanks




I can't believe this doesn't exist?


----------



## CanOz (7 June 2014)

shezian said:


> I can't believe this doesn't exist?




amibroker with premium data....lots of mentions about this on the site, look around.


----------



## minwa (7 June 2014)

Don't bother with paying for data like this if you know some simple excel functions. Go Yahoo Finance get the raw data and find formula for the indicators you want. Simply plot the results on a chart if you want to see it visually.


----------



## shezian (7 June 2014)

minwa said:


> Don't bother with paying for data like this if you know some simple excel functions. Go Yahoo Finance get the raw data and find formula for the indicators you want. Simply plot the results on a chart if you want to see it visually.




When you say plot, do you mean l can transfer that data onto a chart with candlesticks? I use candlesticks on a chart to backtest.

Thx


----------



## minwa (10 June 2014)

shezian said:


> When you say plot, do you mean l can transfer that data onto a chart with candlesticks? I use candlesticks on a chart to backtest.
> 
> Thx




I think you can, anyway OHLC shows exactly the same data as candlesticks, you won't be missing any magical reversal patterns.


----------



## shezian (11 June 2014)

minwa said:


> I think you can, anyway OHLC shows exactly the same data as candlesticks, you won't be missing any magical reversal patterns.




But l can't scroll the chart along or anything like a normal chart?


----------



## cornucopian (13 June 2014)

Try google finance. There are various technical indicators to choose under the chart.


----------



## SuperGlue (14 June 2014)

shezian said:


> But l can't scroll the chart along or anything like a normal chart?




Sign up with Esignal for a trial period of one month.

Esignal supplies all data in the world from most markets.
You can do all the back testing you want plus more.


----------

